# Apple Cinnamon Steel Cut Oats



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 16, 2012)

1 cup steal cut oats
1/2 cup chopped dehydrated apples
1 tsp cinnamon
1tsp oil
2 1/2 cups water 
Dash of salt 
Brown or white sugar to taste (optional)
Chopped walnuts, almonds or pecans (optional)

Place oats in a pot/sauce pan with a properly fitting lid. Stir in the oil. It will coat the outside of the oats and as they cook keep them from becoming overly gummy. Stir in the cinnamon and apples. Add the water. Add the salt. Turn on the heat and bring to a rolling boil. Cover and reduce heat to simmer. Cook until the oats are tender but still slightly chewy (kind of like brown rice). It takes about 20 to 30 minutes. It's ok if there is a little liquid left. Stir the oats and they will become super creamy. 

If the pan is low on water and the oats aren't close to done you may need to add a little more. The hydration level of the apples makes the water amount vary a little. If you have to add more water get it as hot as your tap will allow and then add it. Turn the heat back up to medium until it begins to simmer and then turn it back down.

Once oatmeal is done place in bowls and add the sugar and nuts.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't use water from the hot tap for eating or drinking. It has higher levels of minerals dissolved in it, including lead.

Just put some cold water in a kettle and boil it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Jess, I'm going to try this in the rice cooker...I love steel cut oats.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info Taxlady and you're welcome PF. I've never cooked oats in a rice cooker. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 17, 2012)

My Mom always made oatmeal using apple juice instead of water.  You might like to try it that way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2012)

I make up enough for the week in the cooker, that way I don't have to think when I get up in the morning.

I like the apple juice idea, Zhi.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 17, 2012)

Mom loved it that way, PF.  I'd probably have liked it too, but I don't care for oatmeal.  She also made up a week's batch for herself at a time.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 18, 2012)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Mom loved it that way, PF.  I'd probably have liked it too, but I don't care for oatmeal.  She also made up a week's batch for herself at a time.



I don't like rolled oats, only steal cut oats. Rolled oats and quick oats gross me out. I've tried the apple juice with the steal cut oats but it always burns and I end up with a sticky, gross mess in the pan. I've also tried addining it toward the end of cooking but then the consistancy of the oats is off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, I read these posts before cooking today.  I was worried about the apple juice burning, I didn't let it come to a boil, added the oats as it was just beginning to bubble on the bottom.  Using straight apple juice was a bit over powering, next time i will add half juice and half water.  Shrek did not like it, I liked it.  Still cooked in the same amount of time, just using lower temps.  This was on the stove top, next I'll try the rice cooker.  I'm also considering cooking it normally and adding applesauce and cinnamon to the finished bowl.  I'm not sure I can get the dehydrated apples soft enough for Shrek to gum...


----------

